# Etisalat number not working



## ZxcvnbM (Jul 29, 2015)

Today at around 12:20 a guy called me from 101. He was telling me about a promotion of 3gb data and 500mins call time for 350aed. He asked me my details, mobile number, email id, birthdate, I told him let me think about it but he kept on telling me about the promotion. After the call, my sim card suddenly stopped working. It says "emergency calls only". I tried calling my number through landline and it says that the number is currently not a working number. I didn't agree/ confirm to him that I will take the said promotion. This is the first time this sort of thing happened to me. Just right when I am expecting a call from a job that I applied to.

I've sent them a complaint email but they didn't get back to me yet. Have any one else experienced this before?


----------

